# Easton



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

Looking to find the weight of the Easton SLX 90's and the Orion2's. Also, maybe prices on the 2. :mad2:


----------



## ctracer01 (Jan 5, 2006)

easton SLX 90's.....1510 grams

orions....1477 grams

both should be $750 retail


----------



## Rev47 (Nov 18, 2006)

*Check Out This Site*

The SLX 90's can be found on this site. Thus far this is the only one I have found. 

http://www.blueskycycling.com/view_product.php?pid=2988


I am going with these for my new bike after considering the prior Ascent II's, Eurus, Fulcrum Racing 1's. Need a good climbing wheel.

The new SLX's seem to address prior concerns over the spoke construction/durability of the Ascent II's.


----------



## NCRoadBeginner (Oct 8, 2005)

*Easton SLX*

This is interesting, I have been investigating Easton wheels and this model didn't ring a bell with me, so I went to the Easton website, and it wasn't listed there either. I wonder what's up with that.


----------



## Rev47 (Nov 18, 2006)

*The Mystery Continues*

Easton announed this at the Interbike Show in Sept. 

Unclear to me -- see an earlier post entitle "Easton 07" in this Forum for some additional info. 

Let us know if uncover any more info.


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

Note that for 2007, the Ascent IIs, though they have been replaced in the Easton line, are still available from an Easton/Bell/Giro/Blackburn etc dealer.


----------



## Wyliekylie (May 17, 2006)

I think all the confusion has to do with Easton transitioning from the old Velomax names to new Easton names that will match everthing else in the Easton component lineup. Easton's website can be very slow on updates sometimes, so I guess we can expect them to clear up the confusion anytime in the next decade.


----------



## percy (May 17, 2004)

Unless you're dedicated to the brand you could probably get a lighter, stronger and less expensive wheel built by one of the custom wheelbuilders that are frequently mentioned on this site.


----------



## odranicus (Jul 7, 2006)

For some unknown reason Blueskycycling has had the new wheels for a month or two, but nobody else does. They are using the straight pull spokes on the 07 "new" easton wheels so the rims seem to be the only thing different.

Personally, one can go lighter with custom wheels and pay less.


----------



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

Who would some of these custom wheel builders be?


----------



## percy (May 17, 2004)

*wheel builders*



Dank said:


> Who would some of these custom wheel builders be?


Troy at ligerowheels.com and Eric at ergottwheels.com both post here and are said to be excellent builders.

Mike at oddsandendos.com is also spoken of highly, as is Joe Young.


----------



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

Percy, thanks, I'm gonna look at there sites...


----------



## tigoat (Jun 6, 2006)

odranicus said:


> For some unknown reason Blueskycycling has had the new wheels for a month or two, but nobody else does. They are using the straight pull spokes on the 07 "new" easton wheels so the rims seem to be the only thing different.
> 
> Personally, one can go lighter with custom wheels and pay less.


Speedgoat also have them and here is the link:

http://www.speedgoat.com/product.asp?part=121723&cat=360&brand=342


----------



## tigoat (Jun 6, 2006)

ctracer01 said:


> easton SLX 90's.....1510 grams
> 
> orions....1477 grams
> 
> both should be $750 retail


I have a set of 2006 Orion II and they tip my scale at around 1580 grams.


----------

